# Rousey / Holm Memes



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I know I can't be the only one to see the internet blow up after the fight. I must say, I laughed at a lot of these much more than I should have. Post the best ones you've seen here.














































































































































































I can't embed the video, but this is probably my favorite.

https://www.facebook.com/urbanleakdotcom/videos/1507404732889132/?pnref=story

Post anything else you guys have seen.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

The ones I've seen you already posted. Some really funny ones in there :thumbsup:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Love threads like these so I'm...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

My favs


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

haha my fave is the Down Syndrome one, which I posted the night of the fight in another thread. Honestly, after events like this, a great place to quickly find such memes is on 4chan's /sp board. (the one and only time I can recommend that site, ever)

Anyway, another one I posted in the other thread which I liked:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

So much win in this thread. I love the simpsons ones and the bones one haha.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The best is easily the one where it's at a WWE event with a bunch of guys punching the air and Rhonda's their too. That one got me laughing hard.


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/CVargas26/videos/1126694417350553/?pnref=story

I cant embed as i dont have a facebook account, sorry if you dint like fb links but it made me laugh


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I love it, and I don't feel sorry for her one bit. ^


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Trix said:


>


This is why I don't feel sorry for her at all. Anyone else gets beat, they just accept it and move forward. Ronda didn't give a post fight interview and as far as I'm aware (I could be wrong, please post a link to it if I am as I'd want to watch it) she hasn't done any interviews at all since the loss. Most fighters do, they do interviews right after the fight whether they win or lose (even when knocked out people still give interviews post fight), it's part of the job.

The fact that she loves media and being out there and doing her thing when everything is going right, and then after one loss she goes into hiding, covering her face, won't talk to anybody, etc, shows the sign of an EXTREMELY poor loser and someone who is mentally weak. 

Hell, even Cormier did post fight interviews and stuff after the Jones fight, and the man was CRYING he was so devastated after losing the Jones. Yet he still showed up in the interviews, still talked, still held his head up high and is now the champion (obviously didn't beat Jones for it, but he took the loss on the chin and moved forward successfully).

Anywho, good thread.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

M.C said:


> This is why I don't feel sorry for her at all. Anyone else gets beat, they just accept it and move forward. Ronda didn't give a post fight interview and as far as I'm aware (I could be wrong, please post a link to it if I am as I'd want to watch it) she hasn't done any interviews at all since the loss. Most fighters do, they do interviews right after the fight whether they win or lose (even when knocked out people still give interviews post fight), it's part of the job.
> 
> The fact that she loves media and being out there and doing her thing when everything is going right, and then after one loss she goes into hiding, covering her face, won't talk to anybody, etc, shows the sign of an EXTREMELY poor loser and someone who is mentally weak.
> 
> ...


Yeah remember everyone thought Forest was a bit of tool for running away and not giving any interviews. I see no reason to feel different about Rowsey.

As you say - she is mentally weak. She's also doing herself no favours. She needs to start sucking it up or its going to haunt her in the future.

She calls herself a fighter but is to ashamed to show her bruises after a beatdown. Pathetic.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

M.C said:


> This is why I don't feel sorry for her at all. Anyone else gets beat, they just accept it and move forward. Ronda didn't give a post fight interview and as far as I'm aware (I could be wrong, please post a link to it if I am as I'd want to watch it) she hasn't done any interviews at all since the loss. Most fighters do, they do interviews right after the fight whether they win or lose (even when knocked out people still give interviews post fight), it's part of the job.
> 
> The fact that she loves media and being out there and doing her thing when everything is going right, and then after one loss she goes into hiding, covering her face, won't talk to anybody, etc, shows the sign of an EXTREMELY poor loser and someone who is mentally weak.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more! My biggest (maybe only) issue has always been the presentation of her persona. I MIGHT actually be able to get behind her if she didn't act the way she does. It's not just being so full of herself and buying into all the hype, but from the beginning, she's acted really low rent for a champion of such note. And then put some icing on it with refusing to shake hands or tap gloves. Sure, insignificant on their own, but the compilation is what makes so many people revel in her defeat and openly ridicule her embarrassing beat down.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

BaBoom!! said:


> https://www.facebook.com/CVargas26/videos/1126694417350553/?pnref=story
> 
> I cant embed as i dont have a facebook account, sorry if you dint like fb links but it made me laugh


Too friggin funny!!!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Someday, this could become a meme.

https://vimeo.com/117636643


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Best one I've seen.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


>





Trix said:


>


Y'all just copying and pasting my stuff from page 1

:fight09:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spite said:


> Y'all just copying and pasting my stuff from page 1
> 
> :fight09:


GTFO with spoiler tags!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't worry HOGH - we're all just copying other people's stuff from elsewhere anyway!

That vid game one and the downs syndrome one are still my faves.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This thread continues to deliver.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Trix said:


>


What a little bitch. I love it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

She's afraid if she shows her face there will be another wave of amazing memes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ape City said:


> She's afraid if she shows her face there will be another wave of amazing memes.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The funny thing is, she's so self conscious she has probably seen every single one of them.

She doesn't strike me as the type to have the mental strength to not care.

Another one:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------

